# D1S vs. D2S?



## drewSAAB95 (Mar 6, 2003)

I've been scouting out bi-xenon projectors to retrofit into my wife's Honda Element and have come across E46 BMW projectors that use D1S bulbs... From what I can see the D1S bulb has the ignitor built into the base? Question is I see far more D2 applications than I do D1's, is there any downside to them?


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: D1S vs. D2S? (GIR)*

If you asked my opinion on which to get I would say for now D2S. Simply put D2S currently is more popular and there are a lot more parts available for sale on the net. D2S is actually the newer HID lighting system however D1S is making a little comback as it is being implemented into a lot of the newer cars. Not sure if D1S will become more popular than D2S but thats is left to be determined.
Currently most Audis, GM products and a few other europeon manufacturers are using D1S where as most of the japanese car companies along with BMW and Mercedes predominatly use D2S systems. 
not sure what kind of downsides either one has. The ignitor being built into the bulb for D1S is bulky but seems efficient and the ballasts are very thin. D2S just is more common and I would search for that more. 
Just y 2 cents but if you can find a complete D1S setup then that would work fine. piecing one together is a little harder these days but this could be old news if D1S makes a move.


----------



## Pat Dolan (Sep 28, 2003)

*Re: D1S vs. D2S? (GIR)*

I was well along the way to doing some toolmaking to do Hella RS6 bi-x into my wife's Jetta, then I ran into these:
http://www.spitzkraft.com/detail.php?item=12
A pair of 7" bi-x WITH SHROUDS and no open areas around the module. What a simple retro to do! Nothing else to buy, nothing else to make. Enough of everything in one purchase to do it all.
Not the cheapest way out, but these things seem to have CLEAR LENSES (as in not Fresenlled). D1S types, 6" deep, and fully enclosed by a cap in the back.
Mine arrive in a day or two, and I will let you know what they are like when I have the real things in hand (managed to get hold of some lighting units without bulbs last week to evaluate - thus why I bought them).
Bruno: I think you would like these too.
Pat


_Modified by Pat Dolan at 2:55 AM 4-12-2006_


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: D1S vs. D2S? (Pat Dolan)*

hey pat, yeah they look freakin cool, but to rich for my poor a$$.







let us know what you think of them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EternalMind (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: D1S vs. D2S? (BrunoVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrunoVdub* »_
Currently most Audis, GM products and a few other europeon manufacturers are using D1S where as most of the japanese car companies along with BMW and Mercedes predominatly use D2S systems. 


that's pretty much the case http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . right now it's mostly a difference of geographical/OEM preference. both osram and philips make both d1 and d2, so the quality for either is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
pat, you might find something similar to the 7" round you're looking at for a similar price here:
http://www.xesighting.com/prod...od=84
it's all OEM components (ballast/bulb/projector)...just FYI, so you know you have options http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pat Dolan (Sep 28, 2003)

*Re: D1S vs. D2S? (EternalMind)*

Scott:
Yeah, thanks. I fixed the link in my post (as per the other thread we were on), and have the same comment. Those are neat lights, but the backside is HUGE and won't fit in very many places. I haven't seen one in pieces, but I don't think you could make one look like a "regular" projector with bezels within a retrofit, and the location of the ballast would be tough to accomodate in anything but a BIG lighting assembly.
However, I think it is fantastic that we now are starting to have some real choices in legal lighting, rather than forcing everyone into being a backyard retrofitter to get something decent. More that there is, lower the prices will go.


----------



## Pat Dolan (Sep 28, 2003)

*Re: D1S vs. D2S? (BrunoVdub)*

Bruno:
Here's the irony: As you are aware, I have been a bit busy with race season and some other stuff, so I haven't been able to finish the RS6 retro...then from a link in a HIDplanet I came accross this stuff and managed to track down some real pieces to look at them. WOW!! This is sick ****!!
Normally, I am gone at least 1/2 of the time, but have been at home mostly for last few months....NOW I find the stuff I have lusted after for years and I am leaving for several weeks of contracts all over the bloody continent. I won't be able to install the stuff!!!!! Damn.
I will at least take one apart and post some pics when they get here. If I can find a whole day, I might even jam them into a housing. We'll see.
Pat


----------

